# Picture of Mt.Vernon Ohio Hygeia water bottles



## appliedlips (Jun 29, 2007)

This picture is of 5 different E.Rogers City Bottling Works Hygeia water bottles from Mt.Vernon Ohio I have collected.Thanks again Joe for trading me the one on the far left.Yes,I know the purple one got a little too close to the sun.If anyone out there has a yellow or amber example I would be very interested.I have a clear example somewhere that is not in the picture.While these bottles aren't terribly rare locally,they are very appealing to me.Hope you enjoy.Doug


----------



## LC (Jun 29, 2007)

Can't figure out why in all the years I have collected bottles, that I have never heard of or seen one of these bottles before until now, and I am from Ohio ! Thanks for posting the picture of them, fantastic bottles!


----------



## capsoda (Jun 29, 2007)

Great group of bottles Doug. I can see why you like them. great embossing.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jun 29, 2007)

They don't seem to list the Slug Plate variation in the newest Ohio Bottle Book. But the rest of them are in there including the Olive. I'm guessing the Amythest one is Sun Colored?


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 29, 2007)

> I'm guessing the Amythest one is Sun Colored?


 
 if it is,   it is about 500 years worth of it...

 i would say it was zapped


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the nice replies guys.These don't really fit an any category I really collect but after digging a few I thought they were pretty cool.Zane,I haven't looked recently but believe the slugplate example is listed as a soda or a beer rather than a water.Not that being listed in the Ohio book means alot.Lots of commons from this part of the state aren't included.There were not many diggers or serious collector's when they were putting the lists together.Cleveland,Cincy,Akron,and the Eastern half seem to have decent coverage.As far as the amethyst it is concerned 100% genuine nuked glass for my enjoyment only.Hope everyone has a great weekend,Doug


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, it's listed under Sodas.


----------

